# Film alt aussehen lassen alà alter Stummfilm



## MustermannAG (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo erstmal, wie kann ich einen Film mit Premiere Pro "alt aussehen lassen" mit Störungen und "Brandlöchern" und so

Hat sich erledigt Wenn man weis das es AgedFilm heisst

THX


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials188516.html

sollte alles beantworten..


----------

